# Printing on A2/A3 - help needed!



## tayassu (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey all!
I'm thinking about having some of my pictures printed. I will print them min. A3 and max. A2. My question is, to what do I set ppi and res and file size when exporting out of Lightroom to achieve the best results? 
Thanks!


----------

